# Installing tile over painted sheetrock



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

i'm curious to see what some of the tile pros on here say. generally it's okay in a kitchen when it's only cosmetic. my worry with a bathroom is impact from cleaning, wear and tear etc is going to crack the grout a little too easy. i've also seen tile backer sheetrock but have no clue how it compares. maybe bud or one of the other really good tile guys can help out.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi there,Sorry it took so long to get you an answer----

No to all of your questions.

Drywall and green board are not allowed in a wet area, I recommend Durrock.

Use a modified thimset (powdered--you will need to mix it with a drill)

Even the best grouts are not 'waterproof' moisture will get through in tiny amounts.
Epoxy grouts are the closest thing to waterproof--however a house moves a bit throughout the year and tiny cracks can appear over the years.

---Mike--


----------



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Hi there,Sorry it took so long to get you an answer----
> 
> No to all of your questions.
> 
> ...


Ok so I am rethinking the tile now. Could I just paint another layer of semi-gloss and put something waterproof on top of that?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There are glue on plastic tub surrounds--Look kind of tacky though.

Removing the drywall in the area to be tiles and replacing with Durrock should not be to difficult--

You don't need to rock the walls all the way to the ceiling ,so no taping is required.

Often the drywall is removed to 6 feet above the tub flange--(Durrock comes in 3'x5' sheets.)

Some people go to 5' on the side walls. I,like to go higher.


----------

